# Installing Nav after I purchase 2004 530i



## Rix Mix (Jun 23, 2004)

I want to get the Nav but it is kind of pricey but was curious if you can install it in the 5 series after I buy the car. My dealer said it is only a factory installed option, but that does not make sense, with a little wiring I think this should be possible. Has anyone done this? I have the same question for the Heads-up Display

Thanks


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's what's involved (at least for the E46)... http://www.openbmw.org/nav/sys


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

On a E60? I don't even want to think about it...


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

The bottom line is that you will always pay more for a retrofit than you will just buying it in the first place. So if you are planning to get the nav somehow, your best option really is to order it.

That said, times have changed since the days of the E38-E46. Contrary to what one might believe, it is not NEARLY as involved to install the navigation system in the E60. There is a retrofit kit available, but I don't know if it's available in the U.S. or not. There are about a dozen parts in there and you'll need coding at the dealer after you're done. There is an exchange program in place so you should be able to get a core charge refunded from the return of your old equipment that is replaced. I have no idea what it costs, but price a CCC (car communication computer), the 8.8" screen, and the navigation computer, and that will give you a good idea of the cost. Retrofit kits are always cheaper than doing something piecemeal, so keep that in mind too.

There is no retrofit kit available for the E60 yet, but that's not to say you can't do it. If it were an E39 I could tell you but I really need to brush up on the E60!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> There is no retrofit kit available for the E60 yet, but that's not to say you can't do it. If it were an E39 I could tell you but I really need to brush up on the E60!


Oops, i meant to say there is no "HEAD-UP display" retrofit kit, and expect to pay around $2000 for it you piece together the parts. The dashboard is different and the electronic unit is very expensive.

There is in fact a nav/ccc retrofit as I mentioned farther up.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> The bottom line is that you will always pay more for a retrofit than you will just buying it in the first place. So if you are planning to get the nav somehow, your best option really is to order it.
> 
> That said, times have changed since the days of the E38-E46. Contrary to what one might believe, it is not NEARLY as involved to install the navigation system in the E60. There is a retrofit kit available, but I don't know if it's available in the U.S. or not. There are about a dozen parts in there and you'll need coding at the dealer after you're done. There is an exchange program in place so you should be able to get a core charge refunded from the return of your old equipment that is replaced. I have no idea what it costs, but price a CCC (car communication computer), the 8.8" screen, and the navigation computer, and that will give you a good idea of the cost. Retrofit kits are always cheaper than doing something piecemeal, so keep that in mind too.
> 
> There is no retrofit kit available for the E60 yet, but that's not to say you can't do it. If it were an E39 I could tell you but I really need to brush up on the E60!


Learn something new every day..I guess Japan is the only country that gets a separate "navigation computer." It is integrated into the CCC everywhere else.


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the HUD uses a different windshield also.

Sam


----------



## mattboy012 (Jun 8, 2004)

sj3 said:


> I'm pretty sure the HUD uses a different windshield also.
> 
> Sam


Hm.. I never thought about that, but definitely sounds viable. Completely off topic, but I wonder how such a windshield would affect radar detector performance?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mattboy012 said:


> Hm.. I never thought about that, but definitely sounds viable. Completely off topic, but I wonder how such a windshield would affect radar detector performance?


It shouldn't. On cars on the market already with HUD, there's special patch that the HUD reflects off of to make it a little more readable.

The E60's HUD uses mirror tricks to make the HUD info float about 7 ft from the driver, so there's no near/far focusing needed to watch the information.


----------

